# NSW 190 Invitation Round - Feb/2021



## erikamadeiros (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I just got the invite for the 190 NSW.

Date of effect: 04/11/2020
Occupation: ICT Business Analyst
State: NSW
Points: 100
English: 20
Onsite experience: 3 years
Relationship status: single
Age: 30


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

Congrats mate. Now you can relax


----------



## criesinvains (Nov 2, 2020)

erikamadeiros said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got the invite for the 190 NSW.
> 
> ...


Congrats. Do you get an email from Salesforce when you get nominated?


----------



## erikamadeiros (Dec 9, 2020)

criesinvains said:


> Congrats. Do you get an email from Salesforce when you get nominated?


Thank you! I got an email from [email protected] .


----------



## criesinvains (Nov 2, 2020)

erikamadeiros said:


> Thank you! I got an email from [email protected] .


Thanks for the response. Is it true that the email goes to the Spam Folder? 

I have a 100 Points @ Civil for 190 NSW. I'm getting more anxious. Hopefully I receive good news soon. 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## erikamadeiros (Dec 9, 2020)

criesinvains said:


> Thanks for the response. Is it true that the email goes to the Spam Folder?
> 
> I have a 100 Points @ Civil for 190 NSW. I'm getting more anxious. Hopefully I receive good news soon. 🤞🤞🤞


My agent said that this could happen, but I got mine in the Inbox.


----------



## criesinvains (Nov 2, 2020)

erikamadeiros said:


> My agent said that this could happen, but I got mine in the Inbox.


Thanks. All the best in with your immi process mate. Hope you get a grant soon as well. Cheers.


----------



## sathyaselv (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi All, 

Can someone please guide me. I am in serious frustrations. Your guidance may help me.

I have 100 points(including state NSW sponsorship) for 261313 software engineer effective from 15th Dec2020and I am onshore applicant. But I have not received any invitation in February invite round. 

But few people who less points and less effective date than me got invited. I am not able to understand why i have not received invite.

Here is my points breakdown.

Age - 25
Exp - 20(5+yrs offshore, 3+yrs NSW exp)
Edu- 15
PTE-20
Spouse - 10(skilled in same occupation)
Naati- 5
Statesponser-5
Total - 100

Can someone please advise and still how long I have to wait.

Thanks,
SS


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sathyaselv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please guide me. I am in serious frustrations. Your guidance may help me.
> 
> ...


That’s the beauty or ugliness of state sponsorship 
The states can sponsor or ignore any applicant irrespective of his points and Anzsco code
You just have to wait patiently 
There is nothing you can do except making a polite request to the department that your application has been overlooked 
In the meantime, recheck that you have shown nsw as your current address and have claimed points correctly for local Australian experience 
Cheers


----------



## criesinvains (Nov 2, 2020)

sathyaselv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please guide me. I am in serious frustrations. Your guidance may help me.
> 
> ...


Hey mate. Kind of on a similar boat. Have 95 + 5 Points for Civil Engineer and did not get invite on the last round.

Are you sure that people from the same occupation 261313 (with less points) got invite? Keep in mind that NSW does not look at effective date for invite.

I guess like NB mentioned, maybe put in a polite request to NSW asking them for clarification. Otherwise, hopefully you will get something in the next round of invites.

Cheers.


----------



## PierreOzil (Nov 5, 2020)

criesinvains said:


> I guess like NB mentioned, maybe put in a polite request to NSW asking them for clarification. Otherwise, hopefully you will get something in the next round of invites.
> 
> Cheers.


How do we contact them? Is there an email address we can write to or phone number to call? All they have on the NSW Treasury website is a contact form, but so far I've never received any response.


----------



## danp05 (Mar 4, 2021)

erikamadeiros said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got the invite for the 190 NSW.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, can I please know the time they sent out the invitation? Is it in the morning or afternoon. Thank you


----------



## erikamadeiros (Dec 9, 2020)

danp05 said:


> Hi mate, can I please know the time they sent out the invitation? Is it in the morning or afternoon. Thank you


Around 2 pm.


----------



## danp05 (Mar 4, 2021)

erikamadeiros said:


> Around 2 pm.


Thank you mate. Really appreciate it.


----------



## criesinvains (Nov 2, 2020)

Has anyone received invite from Immigration after they submitted the documents for the NSW Nomination?

If yes, could you also note the dates please. Thanks.


----------



## redow (Mar 13, 2021)

criesinvains said:


> Has anyone received invite from Immigration after they submitted the documents for the NSW Nomination?
> 
> If yes, could you also note the dates please. Thanks.


I'd like to know it as well if anyone from Feb round got their nomination approved. It's been more than 2 weeks since I submitted my documents. Had a contact in exactly one week to submit more recent bank transaction documents, did that within an hour but nothing since that.


----------



## erikamadeiros (Dec 9, 2020)

redow said:


> I'd like to know it as well if anyone from Feb round got their nomination approved. It's been more than 2 weeks since I submitted my documents. Had a contact in exactly one week to submit more recent bank transaction documents, did that within an hour but nothing since that.












Here are the dates of a few people that got the nomination for NSW.


----------



## redow (Mar 13, 2021)

erikamadeiros said:


> View attachment 99243
> 
> 
> Here are the dates of a few people that got the nomination for NSW.


Thanks for the info. Is this info publicly available anywhere?
I wonder why they haven’t approved my nomination. I applied on the 25th Feb as well.


----------



## Guru6113 (Mar 15, 2021)

Hello everyone. I am new to this form. I got invitation for 190 visa in Automotive in march 2020 and applied for the visa in the same month. But , since then I am not getting any response from immigration. I don’t now what to do now. It is more then one year now. There is no visa officer allocated to my file. This is frustrating now. 
if anyone can give me hope. Please reply to my comment.


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

Guru6113 said:


> Hello everyone. I am new to this form. I got invitation for 190 visa in Automotive in march 2020 and applied for the visa in the same month. But , since then I am not getting any response from immigration. I don’t now what to do now. It is more then one year now. There is no visa officer allocated to my file. This is frustrating now.
> if anyone can give me hope. Please reply to my comment.


Brother think, there are thousands of people in Australia who are so desperately waiting for even a 491 invitation. You have got 190 invitation, applied for pr, you have got a bridging visa, on which you can work, access to Medicare. You are in a way better position than many of them. Department is going to take their time, just sit back and relax.


----------



## Guru6113 (Mar 15, 2021)

darktranquillity said:


> Brother think, there are thousands of people in Australia who are so desperately waiting for even a 491 invitation. You have got 190 invitation, applied for pr, you have got a bridging visa, on which you can work, access to Medicare. You are in a way better position than many of them. Department is going to take their time, just sit back and relax.


Thank you for your reply. But, my concern with my last post was that i want to know if anyone is in the same situation like me and got final outcome. So that i can telly my situation with them.


----------



## criesinvains (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi everyone. I just received an invitation to apply for 190 from immigration.

In the form, it asks for employment history in the last 10 years. Do i need to provide details for all the *non-relevant employment details* as well?

In the EOI, I have only provided the relevant employment history (as suggested by a migration agent. He said it was not necessary to show non-relevant employment as it does not affect points).

Thanks.


----------



## PG. (Mar 16, 2021)

Congrats @criesinvains. Just to get to know the current wait period can you please let know the date you submitted your EOI?

Thanks


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

criesinvains said:


> Hi everyone. I just received an invitation to apply for 190 from immigration.
> 
> In the form, it asks for employment history in the last 10 years. Do i need to provide details for all the *non-relevant employment details* as well?
> 
> ...


When did you receive the invitation from NSW? What date?


----------



## criesinvains (Nov 2, 2020)

PG. said:


> Congrats @criesinvains. Just to get to know the current wait period can you please let know the date you submitted your EOI?
> 
> Thanks


Nominated 2nd March
Applied 3rd March
Received invite 15th March
Cheers


----------



## criesinvains (Nov 2, 2020)

HHBS said:


> When did you receive the invitation from NSW? What date?


Nominated 2nd March
Applied 3rd March
Received invite 15th March
Cheers


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

criesinvains said:


> Nominated 2nd March
> Applied 3rd March
> Received invite 15th March
> Cheers


I am at 95 points and DOE is May 20. Updated FEB 21.
Waiting to get an invite in near future.
How much AUS exp do you have? I have 19+ months.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

sathyaselv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please guide me. I am in serious frustrations. Your guidance may help me.
> 
> ...


Hope you filled all the details in EOI correctly, for example in the first page of your EOI there used be a question asking usual country of residence or something which will be used to decide your NSW residency status.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

criesinvains said:


> Hi everyone. I just received an invitation to apply for 190 from immigration.
> 
> In the form, it asks for employment history in the last 10 years. Do i need to provide details for all the *non-relevant employment details* as well?
> 
> ...


You already have an agent whose advise you have been following 
Don’t complicate by trying to do your own research and over riding the agent
Cheers


----------



## criesinvains (Nov 2, 2020)

HHBS said:


> I am at 95 points and DOE is May 20. Updated FEB 21.
> Waiting to get an invite in near future.
> How much AUS exp do you have? I have 19+ months.


1.5yrs experience. But I have 100 points though. 

95 points have been receiving invites, and you should probably get yours before June.

Cheers


----------



## criesinvains (Nov 2, 2020)

Guru6113 said:


> Hello everyone. I am new to this form. I got invitation for 190 visa in Automotive in march 2020 and applied for the visa in the same month. But , since then I am not getting any response from immigration. I don’t now what to do now. It is more then one year now. There is no visa officer allocated to my file. This is frustrating now.
> if anyone can give me hope. Please reply to my comment.


Can you see if a Case Officer has been allocated to your application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

criesinvains said:


> Can you see if a Case Officer has been allocated to your application?


There is no way an applicant can know that other then if a co requests for a document 
Now a days no CO announces that he has got your file
Cheers


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello NB,

Can you please advice if my occupation is in STSOL(511112) and my spouse's occupation is in MLTSSL(313214) then can I claim 5 points for 190 visa?

If both of our occupation specified in 190 visa list then can I claim points for that? (https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skill-occupation-list)

Or does it needs to be MLTSSL for both?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HHBS said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Can you please advice if my occupation is in STSOL(511112) and my spouse's occupation is in MLTSSL(313214) then can I claim 5 points for 190 visa?
> 
> ...


Under 189 you will not get spouse points
Under 190 you will get spouse points
Moreover, as long as you don’t enter the Anzsco code wrongly , the system will not allow you to claim wrong points even if you want to 
Cheers


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

NB said:


> Under 189 you will not get spouse points
> Under 190 you will get spouse points
> Moreover, as long as you don’t enter the Anzsco code wrongly , the system will not allow you to claim wrong points even if you want to
> Cheers


Thanks NB!


----------



## Pratikkumar (May 7, 2021)

sathyaselv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please guide me. I am in serious frustrations. Your guidance may help me.
> 
> ...


Hi, did you got invitation now??


sathyaselv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please guide me. I am in serious frustrations. Your guidance may help me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaya Ahuja (Apr 25, 2021)

NB said:


> That’s the beauty or ugliness of state sponsorship
> The states can sponsor or ignore any applicant irrespective of his points and Anzsco code
> You just have to wait patiently
> There is nothing you can do except making a polite request to the department that your application has been overlooked
> ...


how do we reach the deprtment ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jaya Ahuja said:


> how do we reach the deprtment ?


Call them up
Cheers


----------

